#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Ik zoek mijn man

## Kiki123

Salam, 

Ik wil graag trouwen! Om een leuk gezin opterichten. Ben je rond de 30/35 stuur me een bericht! 

Ik ben zelf 25 jaar

----------


## Soufiane32

wslm

hoe gaat het met je ? laat je mail achter dat zou makkelijker zijn 

mvg

----------


## Salik

Hier is je man pm me

----------


## Khalid ouled hrour

Salaam alaikoem , ik ben een man van 38 , ik ben sportief , rook niet , heb een eigen bedrijf , wil je graag leren kennen , wie weet .

----------

